# Royal Order of the Centreville Stumpthumpers



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

And Fred finally made it to the bar lol








Happy birthday ya old fart


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

ccasion16::RockOn::blob1::wave3:

*Happy Birthday Tinker!*

Is that a smoke in Fred's mouth? Classic!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy belated Tink. Looks like you had a good one.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Have to give another happy birthday to Andy (3--D) as well... he's a year older today but none the wiser lol


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

tinker, did you finally grow up and get yourself a big boy bow?  that a sweet looking recurve, is it yours? welcome to your prime years, that's what I call it anyways.

wayne


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

wanemann said:


> tinker, did you finally grow up and get yourself a big boy bow?  that a sweet looking recurve, is it yours? welcome to your prime years, that's what I call it anyways.
> 
> wayne


Nope that's my oly bow He had his compound hiding behind the tree lol. He'll get there someday... maybe


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

so much for older is wiser lol


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy belated B-Day Tinker and Andy.ccasion15:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Happy belated Birthdays to all.
Had a blast shooting,thanks Nuge and Tinker.
Hey Tinker nice date.lol!!! You should bring her out stump shooting next time.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

That looks fun, happy belated birthday to both you guys.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

happy brithday guys


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

crazymoose said:


> Hey Tinker nice date.lol!!! You should bring her out stump shooting next time.


She would make an excellent target Tinker...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Young Lad!!!!!

Hope your day was well...


----------



## Bo Hntn (May 8, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday Tinker and Andy.
Brian... i'm just happy to see your dating girls again!!
Cheers Scott


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks to all for the good wishes 
We did have a blast hunting the elusive centerville stumps

Plz Scott refrain from voicing ur deep seeded fantasies here on AT

a pic of us this weekend


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

That's a hard picture to look at.
I think in need a few more beers. lol!!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't tell us this is the latest camo patterns for the upcoming hunting season....Although the short guy may actually blend in.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

crazymoose said:


> That's a hard picture to look at.
> I think in need a few more beers. lol!!!


You cant unlook at that picture Pauly
We are like a train wreck..u just gotta look
PS. Tinker is naked under that dress...lol
try not to think about that one now....:beer::beer:

Andy


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

3--d said:


> You cant unlook at that picture Pauly
> We are like a train wreck..u just gotta look
> PS. Tinker is naked under that dress...lol
> try not to think about that one now....:beer::beer:
> ...


Pretty big words from a Hobbit or an Ewok not too sure
Ill be the first to admit i make an ugly women Even an ugly man


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

hotwheels said:


> Pretty big words from a Hobbit or an Ewok not too sure
> Ill be the first to admit i make an ugly women Even an ugly man


Woman? Tink I thought you were suppose to be Shrek?


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Shrek in drag.....:wink:


----------

